# Solar development absorbing Calif. farmland



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Maybe _some_body can make a profit off the land. Farmers seem to have a hard time doing it.

http://www.centurylink.net/news/read.php?rip_id=%3CDA46N1782%40news.ap.org%3E&ps=1011


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

[sub]The fact remains that solar power is very cost prohibitive and the only way these companies are making it is with federal subsidization. Where I think solar power makes sense is in distributive generation - i.e. you put banks of solar panels on large box retailers such as Walmart and shopping malls.[/sub]

[sub]The bottom line is that "renewables" cannot replace base load generation, which has typically been hydro, nuclear, coal, and natural gas generators. We are just now building new nuclear plants after a 30 year lull in construction. [/sub]


----------

